# Night time moisturizer for oily/combination skin?



## vivaXglamlove (Jan 30, 2011)

My dermatologist told me to start using the Cetaphil Moisturizing Lotion about a year ago and I was happy with it. But recently, I've woken up and my face feels so oily and just gross. I tried to use my clinique dramatically different moisturizing gel at night, but my skin felt dry in the morning but It did keep my oils at bay. 
  	What is a good moisturizer for oily/combination for night time that helps with dryness but doesn't make me feel oily in the morning.

  	I do wash my face in the morning, but the feeling of super oily skin in the morning is so gross.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 30, 2011)

Steep Clean Mattifying Moisturizer by Bliss. It's a moisturizer for oily skin that helps it go matte without feeling neither dry or oily.


----------



## Hilde (Feb 7, 2011)

I have combo-acne skin, and i use the cetaphil at night. It moisturizes well and is cheap. I have a huge 20 oz tub that i use to put in smaller jars for convenience and hygiene.  I get oily in the morning using it, but it washes right off and my skin is great afterwards. I use clinique ddmg during the day. And using this combo doesn't make me dry or oily. Do you wash your face in the morning?

  	ETA: I use the cetaphil CREAM not the moisturizing LOTION. Have you tried the cream?

  	Another favorite, but in a  higher price range is weleda's wild rose night moisturizer. It makes my skin feel and look awesome in the morning, and not as oily as ctaphil.


----------



## nellytilly (Apr 13, 2011)

I like Cetaphil but I my skin gets the same way sometimes. I vary and go back and forth between Vanicream Cream or Vanicream Lite lotion. I've also tried CerAve Lotion with great success. Both inexpensive and widely available at your local drugstore.


----------

